# Tajima 2 heads TFMX-IIC1502 wont start up



## JessicaEMBFL (Aug 5, 2019)

Hey Guys! 

Today in the morning i turned on the machine and it just wont not start. 
It just gets stuck in the loading part and it stays on that screen.
I attached two pictures with the error. 

Anyone have any idea what it may be? 
It was working just fine on Friday. 

It has been giving me trouble when uploading the file with a Floppy, It would take forever to load and just when you though it would read the floppy an error would pop up. I turned off the machine and back on to try again and it would work. 

Any idea what this might be. 
Its just so hard to get a technician in South Florida. 

 Below are the links. Not sure how to attach a photo. 

https://ibb.co/VvKYfwS

 

https://ibb.co/N6gBZt3

 

https://ibb.co/VvKYfwS

https://ibb.co/N6gBZt3

Thanks!


----------



## lynx29 (Nov 6, 2014)

Hello,
You must contact your Tajima dealer. The battery of the Bios is unloaded, you must replace it and redo the loading of the Bios. approximate cost less than 300 €.
Gold Luck


----------



## SpiritGirl (Feb 24, 2011)

I run tajima's but they don't have that screen. When my floppys wont load I usually have to reformat them.
Erase everything on the disk and load again. Or use a new disk.

Good luck!


----------



## JessicaEMBFL (Aug 5, 2019)

Thank you so much! I called the dealer and mentioned the same thing. 
Thanks for your help!


----------



## JessicaEMBFL (Aug 5, 2019)

Thanks Nicole, 
I called my Tajima dealer and they were able to help 
Its what lynx29 mentioned. 

Thanks!


----------



## Iroquois (Aug 13, 2020)

I don't suppose anyone has the Bios settings of a good one? With the storms in the midwest mine did it also and once I put a new battery in an set it up I had the same problem. And if I get it to the actual software loaded I get a 6D2 error meaning it's not talking to the USB splitter.


----------



## murern (Aug 21, 2015)

JessicaEMBFL said:


> Thanks Nicole,
> I called my Tajima dealer and they were able to help
> Its what lynx29 mentioned.
> 
> Thanks!


Hi!
I have the same problem with my machine. I replaced the battery, but I do not know how to reset or make computer continue so it can start.
I’m from Norway, and nearest dealer is about 600km away, so I hope I can solve this by my self. Any idea what to do?

my machine is from 2007.


----------



## murern (Aug 21, 2015)

JessicaEMBFL said:


> Thanks Nicole,
> I called my Tajima dealer and they were able to help
> Its what lynx29 mentioned.
> 
> Thanks!


Hi!
I have the same problem with my machine. I replaced the battery, but I do not know how to reset or make computer continue so it can start.
I’m from Norway, and nearest dealer is about 600km away, so I hope I can solve this by my self. Any idea what to do?


----------



## murern (Aug 21, 2015)

lynx29 said:


> Hello,
> You must contact your Tajima dealer. The battery of the Bios is unloaded, you must replace it and redo the loading of the Bios. approximate cost less than 300 €.
> Gold Luck



Hi!
I have the same problem with my machine. I replaced the battery, but I do not know how to reset or make computer continue so it can start.
I’m from Norway, and nearest dealer is about 600km away, so I hope I can solve this by my self. Any idea what to do?


----------



## Four780 (Nov 27, 2019)

lynx29 said:


> Hello,
> You must contact your Tajima dealer. The battery of the Bios is unloaded, you must replace it and redo the loading of the Bios. approximate cost less than 300 €.
> Gold Luck


Where does one find where the battery?


----------

